# Micro skiff rollcall around Swansboro NC



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

I live in Morehead. Fish Mostly from Bogue to Cedar Island and the Neuse. I have a grey Mitzi 17.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Oriental. Green flats & bay 1660. Everywhere!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Oriental by Nov. 2..... white Willy Roberts


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

I fish from Cape Lookout down to behind Bear Island. Currently running a 198 DLV Carolina Skiff, but have a deposit in on a Heron 18 build slated to start next March. Hope you see some of you down there soon!


----------



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

I need to see that heron when you get it. Between it and the advocet I might let my Native go.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

CFenton said:


> I need to see that heron when you get it. Between it and the advocet I might let my Native go.


Absolutely, I'm always down to meet new fishing buddies. Pretty pumped about the new sled too. If it performs as expected (and how I want it rigged) I should see 7", handle 2-foot chop like a champ, and have no problem out front chasing Albies. Too good to be true? I sure hope not.


----------



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

That should be advent, sorry about that. My phone likes to correct me.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Hhaine20 said:


> Absolutely, I'm always down to meet new fishing buddies. Pretty pumped about the new sled too. If it performs as expected (and how I want it rigged) I should see 7", handle 2-foot chop like a champ, and have no problem out front chasing Albies. Too good to be true? I sure hope not.


Nice man, glad to see you went with the Heron 18. You'll have to put up a build thread once it gets started. Are you going with center or side console?


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Center console. But I think I'm going to go with the Yamaha 70. It saves 80+ lbs over the Suzuki 90 and only sacrifices ~8mph top end. Considered the eTech 60 as well, but can't bring myself to go 2-stroke. Plan to keep the build pretty simple too, but will add a trolling motor.


----------



## Eric P. (Mar 16, 2016)

I fish the Swansboro area as well, down towards the New River and have ran out the Beaufort inlet a few times for albies. I've got a white Maverick. There's a few other guys on here that I'm sure will speak up as well, and I believe another similar thread but may have been more Wilmington folks.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Like the magic man, now you see me, now you don't. Running a grey East Cape Fury that hopefully isn't seen so often! Ha. There's a few folks from around town that are on here.


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

I fish mostly Swansboro. Running a seafoam East Cape EVOx.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

Oriental. In the creeks, fish a sea foam green rebuild (from a hull thats probably several splashes prior to the Skimmer). In the river a Seacraft 20 SF which goes to Beaufort for Albie season (now).


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

Hmm further north but hope to meet some of you guys building a skiff up here Hatteras


----------



## B. Gregory (Aug 7, 2017)

We run around the Swansboro area as well.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hhaine20 said:


> Center console. But I think I'm going to go with the Yamaha 70. It saves 80+ lbs over the Suzuki 90 and only sacrifices ~8mph top end. Considered the eTech 60 as well, but can't bring myself to go 2-stroke. Plan to keep the build pretty simple too, but will add a trolling motor.


I'd re think the 70 Yam
That's just me though!


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

jonterr said:


> I'd re think the 70 Yam
> That's just me though!


You'd rethink it and go for the Suzuki 90? Or you think the 70 is a good idea. Would be curious to know your reasoning?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hhaine20 said:


> You'd rethink it and go for the Suzuki 90? Or you think the 70 is a good idea. Would be curious to know your reasoning?


If u can stand the xtra weight, Suzuki all day


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

jonterr said:


> If u can stand the xtra weight, Suzuki all day


I have the Suzuki 90 on my boat currently and it is a great engine. The Yamaha 70 is a haus. Lightest in class engine and best power to weight ratio. I think it will get darn close to 2" extra draft. I think that would be worth it.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hhaine20 said:


> I have the Suzuki 90 on my boat currently and it is a great engine. The Yamaha 70 is a haus. Lightest in class engine and best power to weight ratio. I think it will get darn close to 2" extra draft. I think that would be worth it.


It's prob just me
I've only had 2 70f
Wasn't impressed with much except how quiet they were


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Hhaine20 said:


> Center console. But I think I'm going to go with the Yamaha 70. It saves 80+ lbs over the Suzuki 90 and only sacrifices ~8mph top end. Considered the eTech 60 as well, but can't bring myself to go 2-stroke. Plan to keep the build pretty simple too, but will add a trolling motor.


if its rated for a 90,go with it,always better with too much than too little,i have a 90 Zuk on my Fury


----------



## DkSmith (Dec 21, 2018)

Hey guy here in cedar point looking to get my first flats . I’m fishing on my jet ski now . Thinking about a gheenoe lt25 or ankona. What you think.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

CFenton said:


> That should be advent, sorry about that. My phone likes to correct me.


Do you have an Ankona Advent? Would like to see it if you do.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

sandyharris said:


> Do you have an Ankona Advent? Would like to see it if you do.


Sorry, just saw that the reference to the Advent was a wish list and not your current skiff........


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

So I'll take a shot at this........
I live at Emerald Isle and love to fish but have no skiff. I am retired and am able to go just about any day. I have a good bit of experience fishing the marshes and creeks from a skiff but zero time on the platform. I prefer fishing with a fly rod but am not opposed to more conventional tackle.
If any of you need someone to share expenses and are looking for someone to fish with, please let me know. I don't mind traveling an hour or two to meet up.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

hunter54 said:


> if its rated for a 90,go with it,always better with too much than too little,i have a 90 Zuk on my Fury


What kinda draft are you seeing on the Fury with the 90?


----------



## Eric Minnis (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm over on the ICW near the 101 bridge in Sea Gate. Building a Salt Boatworks FRS-15 with a 30 Suzuki 4 stroke. Hope to have it done by fall. We wish all over that area out to the cape and up to Oriental. Also offshore in our other boat.


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Hhaine20 said:


> What kinda draft are you seeing on the Fury with the 90?


5-6 inches,i measured earlier this fall,i might run skinnier with the plate up but im kinda scared till i get used to it


----------



## mvfarrell1179 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone. Saw this thread and was hoping to revive it for a couple reasons. One I am moving to the area around Bogue. 

Second I’m currently looking at getting a technical boat and saw there is a Heron owner on here and saw some discussion on the Advent. I’m torn between the Advent and Heron. It will primarily be a fishing rig as I have a Parker 21 for family days. I’ve previously owned an action craft 1720 and a Lake & Bay Backwater 20. How do you like that Heron 18? Anything you would change, and anyone seen the Advent yet?


----------



## Stephen R Montalvo (Sep 27, 2018)

Any good boat launches in Swansboro? New to the area from Texas and Swansboro looks like a cool spot to get out and explore.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

mvfarrell1179 said:


> Hi everyone. Saw this thread and was hoping to revive it for a couple reasons. One I am moving to the area around Bogue.
> 
> Second I’m currently looking at getting a technical boat and saw there is a Heron owner on here and saw some discussion on the Advent. I’m torn between the Advent and Heron. It will primarily be a fishing rig as I have a Parker 21 for family days. I’ve previously owned an action craft 1720 and a Lake & Bay Backwater 20. How do you like that Heron 18? Anything you would change, and anyone seen the Advent yet?


My Heron 18 will go into the mold any day now. I'll have to keep to you updated as it makes progress.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephen R Montalvo said:


> Any good boat launches in Swansboro? New to the area from Texas and Swansboro looks like a cool spot to get out and explore.


Wildlife ramp on Hwy 24 near the junction of the White Oak River and the ICW. Lots of current when tide is running hard and VERY crowded during summer months, especially weekends. The entire area is full of sandbars and oyster rock. Easy place to run aground or ruin a lower unit but once you get to know it you can't find an area with more potential to fish if you like skinny water.......


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Y'all fish poling skiffs in Swansboro? That's crazy, I didn't even know there were redfish there.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

johnmauser said:


> Y'all fish poling skiffs in Swansboro? That's crazy, I didn't even know there were redfish there.


There aren't. Mostly just 12" trout and some stingrays around.


----------



## Dealm9 (Jan 28, 2018)

I live in Sneads Ferry but fish a lot of the marsh and creeks off the ICW by Camp Lejeune/Swansboro. I run a 16 foot Ankona Shadowcast I bought from a member on here a year and a half ago.


----------



## mvfarrell1179 (Mar 15, 2013)

Finally settled into the house here. Ended up grabbing an older EC Vantage. Ice blue hull with a Honda 90. I'm sure ill see some of you guys out there


----------

